# Puppy (1 year old) with saggy nipples



## eon_blue (Oct 13, 2008)

Hey everyone, this is my first post here so I apologize if it's in the wrong place or has been asked before. I performed a quick search to no avail, so here goes:

My family and I picked up a 1 year old "Beago" (beagle/golden retriever mix) from a rescue shelter yesterday. Apparently she was left there by her previous owner, we don't know any history besides that. She was very timid and appeared to be pretty scared (tail tucked firmly between legs) for quite some time, but after bringing her home and letting her explore a bit, she's started to come out of her shell 

My question though is regarding her sagging nipples...they're obviously way too long for a puppy her size and age (looks to be around 30 lbs.). The lady at the kennel told us they believe she had a litter not too long ago, though they aren't positive on this. She was fixed while in the shelter so she isn't currently pregnant (and won't ever be now). 

Basically, we were just wondering if this is normal after giving birth and if they'll go down at all? Are they painful for her? 

Thank you in advance for any answers and/or advice!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Sounds like she's given birth recently. My female that has had pups before does have slightly larger nipples than my girl that didn't. They've gone down quite a bit, though, over time since we've had her. 

Have you taken her to the vet yet? They should be able to tell you if she's given birth recently and if she needs any special medical attention. Besides, it's always best to get a checkup when you bring home a new dog. Congrats on your new addition and good job for rescuing!


----------



## Bailey08 (Aug 12, 2008)

My parents have a rescue who had a phantom pregnancy, and her nipples are also somewhat distended; they're more noticeable than on a dog who hadn't gone through a phantom or real pregnancy. I second the well dog vet visit, anyway. And congratulations!


----------



## eon_blue (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks!

My mom is setting up an appointment to have her get a check-up at the vet as soon as possible. We didn't know she was a beagle/retriever mix initially, and after some research online it appears that this is a "hybrid" breed and is more prone to genetic disease? Should we ask the vet if there is any way he/she can check into that for us, or are genetic predispositions a sort of time-will-tell sort of thing? 

We just lost our 9 year old golden retriever to an autoimmune/liver disease last week, so it would be heartbreaking to go through that again  Lucy (our new beago) is staying with us no matter what, but hopefully she's nice and healthy.


----------

